

The world's most expensive coffee - it
http://en.ilovecoffee.jp/posts/view/19

======
D_Alex
I tried this in Indonesia. It does not taste "like coffee, only better". It
tastes just different from coffee, and definitely not "better", IMHO.

So if you are looking for really, really good coffee... this is not it.

